# Where to get cf bulbs?



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am going to get a 48" jbj cf lighting and I need to know there can you get the bulbs. Where can I get the cf bulbs? I tried to find it at lightbulbsdirect.com but i don't think they sell them...can some one help me? 

Thanks

-Jeff

ps. Where can you get them localy in Pasadina Area?


----------



## funkmama (Mar 5, 2005)

The owner of my lfs told me today that he gets some of his from topbulb.com. I've never delt with them personally, but I saw some of them in his store.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm looking for replacement bulbs for my cf jbj 48" lighting. It's not there though...here's how a jbj lighting looks like:

http://www.franksaquarium.com/Formosa_lighting.htm

Thanks

-Jeff


----------



## funkmama (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry - i wasn't sure what they had because I honestly haven't looked yet...


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Well I don't own one of those lights nor am i familiar with them, but looking at the page you provided, it uses 4x55/65w 22" cf bulbs. Hellolights.com has a great deal on them for awhile now. Buy 1 get 1 free!

http://www.hellolights.com/55wat8822jap.html

My only concern is i'm unsure of the pin configuration of the your lighting. These bulbs come in square pin setup. I sure that you can splice straight pin setup into a square pin, that is if you have no issues with DYI =p It's an 8,800k light but as i understand it anything from 6700 to 10k is viable for plants.

Anyways, I hope the plants are doing well and thank your mother for the cookies again. =p


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Petsolutions sell JBJ PC bulbs


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread, but I'm also looking for a recommendation for an online place to buy the GE 9325K 55W bulbs. Any ideas?

-Dustin

EDIT: Ok, so I'm an idiot and didn't read down the thread list far enough to see a thread exactly about the 9325K's. BTW, my wife is reading this over my shoulder and agrees that I'm an idiot. [smilie=k:


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

> Well I don't own one of those lights nor am i familiar with them, but looking at the page you provided, it uses 4x55/65w 22" cf bulbs. Hellolights.com has a great deal on them for awhile now. Buy 1 get 1 free!
> 
> http://www.hellolights.com/55wat8822jap.html
> 
> ...


Heheee The cookies are from this jap. store in Downtown LA. The plants are doing ok in the qt tank. I don't have the lighting yet, but I'm planning ahead. This person is selling me his old one, so I need to get some of the bulbs. I never knew that it uses 4x55/65w 22" cf bulbs! Thanks for telling me. The jbj lighting is also clip on (well if I'm sure). Has anybody ever tried that type of lighting? Thanks

-Jeff


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You do not have to use JBJ bulbs. Any bulb with the same pin configuration will work. www.ahsupply.com sells 55 watt CF for example that work fine in JBJ fixtures, cost less, and last longer in my opinion. There are two pin configurations on CF bulbs. A straight row of four pins, and two rows of two pins. JBJ Formosa fixtures use the straight row of four pins. This is what AH sells as well.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Jeff adn Dustin,

I must agree with the before mentioned:

Ahsupply is probably the best place to get regular daylight bulbs and lightbulbsdirect  is deffinately the best place to get the 9325K's (if you want 9325K's). I have dealt with both places and have had nothing but good things to say.

Both places sent the bulbs within 3-4days and that is to Hawaii! (no extra shipping charges from either company). Now, why there is no extra shipping charges I don'y know....... I actually tried to talk AHsupply into taking more money for the shipping to Hawaii but he gratefully declined.

That is the type of person you are going to be dealing with! They really appreciate your business.

I especially recommend www.ahsupply.com (see my thread on Ahsupply and adjustable legs) because they not only are the best lighting system out there (commercially) but have the best service to boot!!!!!!!

Ken T.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm already sold on the AHSupply kits. I'm about to move out of state and I plan on getting 2 sets of the 55W fixtures. One (2x55W) for my current 35gal hex and a 4x55W for my new, unpurchased 60/75gal tank.

-Dustin


----------



## drbdc (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.innovativelights.com/ is where I get my 65w bulbs at 13.50 each. Last time I ordered it was 61.XX including the shipping for 4 of them.


----------

